# Identify



## Tsulten66 (Oct 28, 2021)

How tell your golden is mixed breed..


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! The only way to know for sure is to run a DNA test. There are several available on the market; you would have to do some research to find the one that you can easily get and use in your country. Outside of DNA, it's all just guess work. If you don't know your dog's parentage, even a mix breed dog could look like a purebred, and a poorly-bred purebred could look like a mix breed (one of my first Goldens was back-yard bred and looked like he might have been sired by a Borzoi, though I am confident he was a purebred!  ).


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Tsulten66 said:


> How tell your golden is mixed breed..
> View attachment 886568
> View attachment 886568


Your attachments do not seem to go to an image if that was what you were intending.


----------

